# humminbird navigation chip



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Does anyone know what card would work with the humminbird 798si?

thank you

Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


----------



## Pimp-C-Cola (Mar 31, 2012)

Where you trying to take your boat?

Pc-C


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

pensacola bay and offshore from the pass.

Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Why are you looking at getting the chip?


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Its not for me a friend at worked asked since he knew I had one. He said his maps seem outdated and sometimes show him having to drive over land... not sure 
I let a forum member use my boat and he said the same thing about mine but I haven't had the issue yet


----------



## Pimp-C-Cola (Mar 31, 2012)

My 798 di/si combo does the same on the rivers as well. Luckily I know where I'm going. I'm thinking it needs the latest update.

Pc-C


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

yea i got the 798 si/combo and the river navigation is terrible just ah bunch cartoon drawn images , I wish they would stop goofing around and put Google earth on it.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I have the latest update doesn't seem to effect the maps 
and cathunter I agree google earth!!


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

On my 797 I haven't been to alot of the rivers but some of the smaller ones in blackwater I have no problem with.


----------



## OB One (Apr 12, 2011)

*Maps*

I have Navionics GOLD, it seems to be spot on. Haven't been too far into the river system yet but comparing the gold with google earth, it looks pretty close? 

Hey OX or Cat, you want to borrow mine?

OB


----------



## Redtracker (Dec 28, 2011)

I have the 998 si and the maps are spot on. I run Blackwater yellow with no problem


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

I'd also say get a Navionics chip that is compatible for the unit in question, and the area your wanting to fish. I paid $200 for a Navionics Gold for the central Gulf of Mexico. The "Gold" is going to be an exact copy of what you'd see on a NOAA Nautical Paper Chart on the chartplotter's screen.

http://www.navionics.com/


----------



## FLfishR (Oct 3, 2007)

Check Ebay. I got a Navionics Gold Chip new for about $45.00. It took quite a while, but they are on there.


----------

